# SPD - Southern Palladium



## System (30 May 2022)

Southern Palladium Limited is engaged in advanced stage platinum group minerals (PGM) exploration and development through its acquisition of a 70% interest in a South African private company, Miracle Upon Miracle Investments Proprietary Limited (MUM), which will be completed immediately prior to its listing on the ASX.

The remaining 30% of MUM will remain held by a company wholly-owned by the local Bengwenyama-yeMaswazi community (Bengwenyama). MUM holds 100% of the Preferent Prospecting Right to the Bengwenyama PGM Project, located in the heart of the Eastern Limb of the Bushveld Complex in South Africa. The Company was formed in December 2020 specifically to acquire its holding in MUM, with all of the previous MUM shareholders to be Shareholders in the Company and, in the case of the Bengwenyama, being both a Shareholder in the Company and retaining a 30% direct interest in MUM.

The purpose and strategy of the Company is to bring the necessary financial and technical resources to MUM and, in partnership with the Bengwenyama, to advance the Bengwenyama PGM Project.

It is anticipated that SPD will list on the ASX during June 2022.






						Southern Palladium Limited
					

Southern Palladium Limited is an Australian public company which holds a 70% interest in the Bengwenyama palladium/rhodium dominated PGM project located on the Eastern limb of the Bushveld, South Africa.




					www.southernpalladium.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 May 2022)

*Listing date*08 June 2022 ; 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.southernpalladium.com/site/content/
Ph: (02) 9299 0901*Principal Activities*Platinum group minerals exploration and development.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.50*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SPD*Capital to be Raised*$19,000,000*Expected offer close date*06 May 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bridge Street Capital Partners Pty Ltd (Lead Managers).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2022)

SPD listed yesterday at 64c, and has been trading between 60c and 70c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> SPD listed at 64c, and has been trading between 60c and 70c



and a couple of weeks on, sold down to 54c and now back to 60c. Now they have to get on with the work; so far, it's a geophysical survey. Early days.


----------

